# Zugriff auf Oracle aus Eclipse Plug-In



## kuddel-fl (8. Jun 2010)

Moin!

Ich arbeite an einem Eclipse Plug-In, welches Daten aus einer Oracle-Datenbank ausliest und für den Benutzer aufbereitet darstellt.

Auf den Arbeitsplatz-PCs ist der Oracle-Client installiert.

Bei "normalen" Java-Programmen setze ich den Classpath auf die benötigten Jar's im Installationsverzeichnis des Oracle-Clients und alles funktioniert prächtig. Nicht so aus einem Plug-In heraus.

Ich kann zwar im Manifest mittels "Bundle-Classpath" einen Pfad angeben, der muss aber anscheinend relativ zum Projekt-Verzeichnis sein. Also habe ich die benötigten Jar's von Oracle in das Projekt-Verzeichnis kopiert und es funktioniert auch erst mal. Das halte ich aber für eine recht unsaubere Lösung, weil ich damit das Plug-In unnötig aufblähe, es an eine bestimmte Oracle-Version binde und sicher auch Oracle was dagegen hat, wenn ich deren Software so einfach unter das Volk bringe (auch wenn es nur innerhalb der Firma ist).

Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit, wie ich auf Bibliotheken außerhalb des Plugins zugreifen kann? Der Pfad sollte nur mittels einer Umgebungsvariable definiert werden müssen, da die Oracle-Installation ja auch bei jedem Rechner woanders liegen kann.

Gibt es vielleicht eine elegantere Lösung, um solche Datenbankabfragen zu ermöglichen?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Ulrich Weigelt


----------



## maki (8. Jun 2010)

Die Jars müssen als OSGi Bundle bereitstehen:

How to create Eclipse plugins from jars


----------



## kuddel-fl (8. Jun 2010)

Danke, für die Antwort.

>Die Jars müssen als OSGi Bundle bereitstehen:

Aber auch in diesem Fall muss ich das Jar in das Plugin "kopieren". Das ist bei freier Software sicherlich kein Problem. Aber bei propritären Bibliotheken?

Gibt es denn keine Möglichkeit auf externe Bibliotheken zuzugreifen?

Ulrich Weigelt


----------



## maki (8. Jun 2010)

OSGi ist nunmal genau das, eine erweiterte Laufzeit mit Bedingungen.
Du musst die jars auch nicht abändern, OSGi versteht Jars in jars, das kopieren an sich ist kein Problem.


----------



## kuddel-fl (8. Jun 2010)

>Du musst die jars auch nicht abändern, OSGi versteht Jars in jars, das kopieren an sich ist kein Problem. 

Technisch sicherlich nicht. Ich habe da so eher meine Bedenken bezüglich Copyright und Lizenz.


----------



## maki (8. Jun 2010)

Du änderst dabei weder die Jar noch sonstwas, anders als beim Fatjar PLugin zB, welches wirklich aus mehreren Jars eine einzige macht und damit die Struktur verändert.

Nebenbei, es gibt eine Version im Springsource Enterprise Bundle Repo: SpringSource Enterprise Bundle Repository

Sollte also kein Problem sein.


----------



## kuddel-fl (9. Jun 2010)

>Nebenbei, es gibt eine Version im Springsource Enterprise Bundle Repo: SpringSource Enterprise Bundle Repository

Das sieht doch interessant aus. Werde ich mal ausprobieren.

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe


----------



## xgrigoriadis (26. Okt 2010)

Hallo Leute,
schon mal das jOra plugin für Eclipse gesehen bzw. ausprobiert.
Ich habe es sehr gerne benutzt und als jemand der sehr viel mit Oracle zu tun hat, kann ich sagen, es war richtig, richtig gut.
Es war von einer deutschen Firma entwickelt und unter der GPL lizenziert. 

Vor kurzem aber, hat es die Firma QUEST von der Firma gekauft und will es "frei" vertreiben. Ob das Ganze rechtlich OK ist? Ich bezweifle es. Auf jeden Fall sollte es möglich sein, einen Fork zu machen und sich die Sourcen von QUEST geben zu lassen, schließlich war das Produkt zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufs unter der GPL. Was denkt ihr?

Xenofon


----------

